# PLEASE HELP OVERNITE INCIDENT YELLOW BOX FISH



## lexxxpensive (Sep 25, 2007)

THIS HAPPENED OVER NITE PLEASE SOMEONE HELP FISH IS STILL EATING AND SWIMMING FINE. FISH IS ABOUT ONE INCH JUVI. HE IS IN A TANK WITH A ANENOME YES I KNOW ITS A BAD IDEA JUST WAS TOLD THAT...SOON WILL HAVE A NEW HOME....PLEASE SOME RESCUE ME AND MY FISH  LOVE THE FISH DONT WANNA SEE IT DIE


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

lexxxpensive said:


> THIS HAPPENED OVER NITE PLEASE SOMEONE HELP FISH IS STILL EATING AND SWIMMING FINE. FISH IS ABOUT ONE INCH JUVI. HE IS IN A TANK WITH A ANENOME YES I KNOW ITS A BAD IDEA JUST WAS TOLD THAT...SOON WILL HAVE A NEW HOME....PLEASE SOME RESCUE ME AND MY FISH  LOVE THE FISH DONT WANNA SEE IT DIE


I dont have a saltwater tank.....but i tried doing some reasearch for you and it seems to be some kind of Ich or a type of parasite that is on your fish.

hope this gives you a clue to what it might be.....

goodluck


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

This is surely not ich... as for parasite or not, it's very hard to say from that photo. Can you please describe the physical appearance and texture and etc of the problem spot? Is the entire white spot in the photo the problem, or was that in part glare from a flash on the camera? Is the spot fuzzy or smooth? The more you can tell me about it the faster I can help you and your fish. Please also include your water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and calcium, spg/salinity, and temp.
The way the water params play out will also determine treatment options, so please don't forget them, they're very important. If you're planning a water change, do the testing *before* the water change.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Do you have a quarantine tank set up? I did some checking for you, try treating with Neomycin. If you need help finding it online, let me know. I would not suggest treating the main tank. This is a bacterial infection, and it will take something potent to kick it, but it can and should get better with treatment and good water quality, and good, healthy foods.
This is a common problem in the box fishes, and can be difficult to treat. Be patient and diligent, that's the best way to win the battle. What kinds of foods are you currently feeding? They need a wide variety in their diet, algae sheets is good, but also formula 1 or formula 2 frozen foods, tiny pieces of frozen (raw) squid, mysis shrimp, brine shrimp, and sponges if you choose to spoil him. Boxfish can be very fussy eaters, be diligent and keep trying all the variety of foods until he learns to accept them. You can use a vitamin suppliment to soak the food in, its called Zoe. This will help to ensure you're getting the best nutrition possible until the diet is varied enough.
Good Luck with it! If you need more help, please ask.


----------

